# Where is the Best Place to Sell Shell Vacations Club Points?



## Harveysdtr (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello, I am looking to sell my shell points but am interested in what all of you think about where to sell them and how much to sell them for. I'd rather get advice from other owners... I will list with TUG and have listed other places. I was told that shell points are now $6 per point...not sure if that's true. I have 2500 points per year for Kauai and 1250 per year for California both red.

Please tell me what you think I'd really appreciate it. How much did you pay for your points?

Thanks so much


----------



## Picker57 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sadly, the $6/point is only the developer price. A realistic picture of the selling value would be found on eBay, or any of the other resale sites.  I bought retail but that was (obviously) before I discovered TUG.  I think the last time I checked eBay, the sales were for....around....aw, I don't want to be the bearer of bad tidings. 
            --Zach


----------



## CatLovers (Jul 17, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't have great news.  The $6 per point price you are quoting is the "bargain" price you can get from the developer.  On the resale market, Shell points normally sell for about $1 per point or less.  We bought our points for substantially LESS than $1 per point.

Your best bet may be to hang around TUG and read the Shell postings, and learn how to best use the points you have.  Or, if you really want to sell, you may need to reconsider how much you think you are going to get for them.


----------



## Harveysdtr (Jul 17, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you... I have 4500 RCI and 2650 HI red week points to use by the end of this month...any Ideas. Almost everything is booked.


----------

